# Just a minor irritation...



## NickM (10 Jul 2007)

...but the clock is an hour slow!


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2007)

It's something I'm looking into.

The actual server time is correct, and I have GMT set as the forum time, but somehow it's managing to fudge it by an hour.

I suspect it may be related to DST, as the server is using BST and the forums GMT.

I'll sort it


----------



## NickM (11 Jul 2007)

And if I may make so bold... it would be very useful to have a "see replies to your posts" button, if that is possible.

But it's a pretty good forum, with that or without, so thanks for providing it :?:


----------



## redcogs (11 Jul 2007)

What clock?


----------

